# my feet hurt and i dont know why!



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

hey, i have no clue why it happens but it does. my feet eventually start hurting. My friend told me to just tighten my boots, but that only helps for a little. Is there a way to stop my feet from hurting, please respond


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Make sure they are sized properly? :dunno: What boots do you have?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Probably 32s


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

lol, burn on 32.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Where is the pain on your foot and what kind (ache, sharp pain, etc.)?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

its like middle foot, more of an ache


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

and i have burton boots


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Is it JUST when in your snowboard boots?

Just asking because my wife suffered from tendon damage and it causes her LOTS of problems when skiing. Not just in her knee, but also in the arch of her foot where the tendon is.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

yea its just when im in the boots


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

If it is top of the foot, it's probably not your boot. I had problems with my toe strap on my binding grinding my boot laces into my foot. I added some padding to the tongue of the boot where it pressed down on my foot. It was a huge relief. Like that first piss in the morning.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

haha, i think ill try that. thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

how did you add padding though, can u buy extra padding at a ski shop?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Nah, my wife had a piece of foam or something. She does a lot of little projects. I just shaved it into a wedge and glued it onto the tongue. Ghetto? Yes. I was much happier when I just bought new boots, hehe.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

My Burton Freestyle boots gave me pain on my in-step which sounds similar to what you're experiencing. I tried some heel wedges, that helped some but not enough. I went out and bought a pair of Superfeet (the red ones) and the pain is gone.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

danfcall said:


> hey, i have no clue why it happens but it does. my feet eventually start hurting. My friend told me to just tighten my boots, but that only helps for a little. Is there a way to stop my feet from hurting, please respond


I had the same problem, crushing pain in my lead foot. I broke that ankle skateboarding 2 summers ago. I also notice I was "searching" for my stance when I was cruising. I put more lean on my front foot and a bit on the back foot, pain is gone. 100%. Of course, I never ride switch and park.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

desklamp, what are superfeet? r they a brand of snowboard boots?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

They are insoles for your boots Buy em at REI, Sports Chalet, etc.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

danfcall said:


> its like middle foot, more of an ache


I would say it could possibly be because you're doing the liner and bindings up too tight, what happens is it compresses your bones, and cuts off blood in the arch of the foot which causes cramping. Is it like a horrible aching feeling? Do you get relief if you loosen the boot? if so ride one day with your boots insanely loose and see if that solves the problem. If it does then just start cranking em up a little harder on the shell, keeping the liner fairly loose until you reach a happy medium.

To the mush face that tried to burn on 32 boots, I found they are pretty good for people with high insteps (assuming this is your issue).


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

BCsnowboardchik said:


> To the mush face that tried to burn on 32 boots, I found they are pretty good for people with high insteps (assuming this is your issue).


32 boots suck ass


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

hotsauceaddict said:


> 32 boots suck ass


Your fat ass sucks ass, loose some weight fatty.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks everyone for the help, ill try all you ideas


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

BCsnowboardchik said:


> Your fat ass sucks ass, loose some weight fatty.


hahaha you're sooo cool! "loose" some weight? I think you meant "lose" since the only loose thing here is... well... anyways... Ya, i'm 33, 6'3" 250 lbs baby.... you only wish you could handle a guy my size but you prefer 19 yr. old volcom clad x-mas tree rappers that put more rails up their noses than they actually ride... and oh ya, btw,

32 sucks ass!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

hotsauceaddict said:


> hahaha you're sooo cool! "loose" some weight? I think you meant "lose" since the only loose thing here is... well... anyways... Ya, i'm 33, 6'3" 250 lbs baby.... you only wish you could handle a guy my size but you prefer 19 yr. old volcom clad x-mas tree rappers that put more rails up their noses than they actually ride... and oh ya, btw,
> 
> 32 sucks ass!:thumbsup:


Yea, you put up a great argument, totally challenged me there. Wow 33 , let me guess you still live with your parents right. You should really try cardio maybe your fat foot would fit in the boot better.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

hotsauceaddict said:


> 32 boots suck ass


Wow aren't you helpful. Good thing these forums have people like you to tell us idiots what sucks! I better get rid of my 32's right now!

For the record, I adore 32 boots, but then I am not as huge, maybe they could not hold up for your riding style.


----------



## phrakis (Oct 22, 2008)

danfcall said:


> thanks everyone for the help, ill try all you ideas


Here's one more idea for you. I have a new product for the snowboarding industry that helps support the weight of the board while riding on a chairlift. It mainly helps relieve knee stress on the lift (and avoids the hastle of flipping the board up to your toe) but I also have received feedback that it helps with foot pain. 

If you are interested, check out Phrakis - A snowboard boot support. I recently created a coupon for 50% off for SB forum readers; so if you decide to purchase it, insert SBFORUM as the coupon code and the cost will be $5.20, including US postal shipping.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

BCsnowboardchik said:


> Yea, you put up a great argument, totally challenged me there. Wow 33 , let me guess you still live with your parents right. You should really try cardio maybe your fat foot would fit in the boot better.


I'd love to show you some cardio, but you couldn't handle it! Plus, wouldn't wanna wake up my parents! Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Jenzo said:


> Wow aren't you helpful. Good thing these forums have people like you to tell us idiots what sucks! I better get rid of my 32's right now!
> 
> For the record, I adore 32 boots, but then I am not as huge, maybe they could not hold up for your riding style.


Huge??? I said 6'3", 250, not 6'8" 320, ya know...I know some huge dudes that dwarf me... i'm the smallest in my crew! lol I tried on 32's and they just didn't feel right... I like my Salomon Fusion F-22's... but hey 32's make you cooler apparently... see ya'll at the bottom!


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

hotsauceaddict said:


> Huge??? I said 6'3", 250, not 6'8" 320, ya know...I know some huge dudes that dwarf me... i'm the smallest in my crew! lol I tried on 32's and they just didn't feel right... I like my Salomon Fusion F-22's... but hey 32's make you cooler apparently... see ya'll at the bottom!


You have a crew? See you're so much cooler then us 32 boot wearers. I never go for whas cool man, only what feels awesome on my footsies.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Jenzo said:


> You have a crew? See you're so much cooler then us 32 boot wearers. I never go for whas cool man, only what feels awesome on my footsies.


ya sure, i'm so cool I piss ice cubes.. footsies??? Maybe I shoulda said "group of friends" instead of "crew"... my bad... sheesh


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

This thread is getting more educational by the minute.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

you sure doesn't sound like you're 33... you don't like 32s, just fine, now would you please stop being a douche a pretending to be cool? if your opinion counts for sooo much more than ours, why do you even bother trying to convince everyone? you should know better.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Anyway, i felt that kind of pain for the first 2 or 3 rides this year but it was new boots and they just weren't fit to my foot yet, tho now I have no problem!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> This thread is getting more educational by the minute.


ya no shit, eh??? anyways, i'm gonna apologize for saying 32s suck ass. What I should have said was, 32's didn't feel right for me, or nothing at all. And i'm not trying to be cool, i'm past that stage. Been a skater since I was 10... I'm just a dick, and i'm man enough to admit that. 

Happy holidays to all!


----------

